# Fischereiprüfung



## Toni P. (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo Angler, 

ich bin 13Jahre alt und will den Fischereischein machen. Ich habe 2 Fragen an euch. 
*1. Darf ich den Schein mit 13 machen und kann ich ihn dann wenn ich 14 bin verlangen ?

2. Ich bin seit 4 Jahren Jugendfischer. Muss ich jede Stunde des 30. Std. Lehrgangs mitmachen oder darf ich 1x fehlen ?

*Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus für eure unterstützung.
Toni.


----------



## Toni P. (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## Toni P. (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Bei uns im Verein, angeln Freunde von mir, die 14 sind, auf Raubfisch. Eigentlich darf man ab dem 14. Lebensjahr den Fischereischein machen und offiziell auf Raubfisch angeln. D.h. ich darf ihn theoretisch mit 13 machen und mit 14 ihn verlangen. Mir geht´s aber darum, ob einmaliges fehlen bei dem Lehrgang okay ist oder ob man dann automatisch bei der diesjährigen Prüfung nicht teilnehmen darf.

Toni


----------



## Toni P. (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Okay. Danke.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Normalerweise hat ein Lehrgang viel mehr als die benötigten 30 Vorbereitungsstunden.
Bei uns sind es nahezu 50 Stunden die Angeboten werden.
Es muss nur darauf geachtet werden, die Mindestanzahl pro Prüfungsgebiet zu erreichen um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden.


----------



## Mike 565 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

du musst den lehrgang gar nicht mit machen aber es ist besser


----------



## Lightray (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Stimmt beides, aber je nach Bundesland!
Müsst ihr das jeweilige Fischereigesetz lesen.

Aber in fast allen Bundesländern ist der Kurs Pflicht und sinvoll vermutlich sowieso...

Gruß,
Lightray


----------

